# Lets talk Work Boots



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I have been struggling to find proper footwear and I was wondering what you all use. I prefer a tall rain style rubber boot, but I can't seem to find a tough enough boot at a cheap enough price. Especially considering all the rubber boots I have ever had, cheap or expensive, have cracked. So what do you like wearing on your feet? All opinions are welcome!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I love my sloggers.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I've always worn whatever plain, cheap black rubber boots they carried at the local feed store and I've done well with them over the years. However, last Christmas my husband's aunt and uncle bought me THESE: 
https://www.amazon.com/Sloggers-Womens-Waterproof-Comfort-5018GOBL09/dp/B072T3T9B9/

They're very comfortable and so far they're holding up well but even if they break down tomorrow I will by another pair and I will never wear anything else because... BABY GOATS!!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I find rubber boots hard on my feet. I only wear them if it’s really wet.
In the summer I wear a dedicated pair of Keen sandals.
Spring, fall and most winter days I wear a very sturdy pair of waterproof runners that I can slip on and off. My feet are happy in them. They are not cheap, but last well over a year.
Very cold days I wear snowboots.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm 2 years into my Muck boots and I abuse them. They are just starting to show some wear though so I may replace them before fall as I also use them when I work at the racetrack if it's been raining so I'm not sinking my regular shoes in mud.
The downfall is the pair I have (half calf) don't have the tread on the bottom, so anything slippery and I have to be careful.

For winter I just use insulated women's work boots from TSC, they are about $25-30 and work great, a bit heavy, but I've had 2 pairs over the last 4 or 5 years.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Damfino said:


> I've always worn whatever plain, cheap black rubber boots they carried at the local feed store and I've done well with them over the years. However, last Christmas my husband's aunt and uncle bought me THESE:
> https://www.amazon.com/Sloggers-Womens-Waterproof-Comfort-5018GOBL09/dp/B072T3T9B9/
> 
> They're very comfortable and so far they're holding up well but even if they break down tomorrow I will by another pair and I will never wear anything else because... BABY GOATS!!!


I have the same pair!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

This is the pair I have, it's called the Muckster II mid calf. The thing I LOVE about this pair is you can fold the tops down. I am not a thin gal, I have chunky legs and I do NOT like when boots rub the back or sides of my calves. But when I do wear them as is, they still don't bother me. 
I want to say they are around $100, but I'd gotten mine on a great sale at a local feed store for around $70.









But again slippery surfaces like our brick sidewalk for example when it's wet (needs to be scrubbed more often), and ice is sketchy at least for me, but everything else, these are awesome. I also love the fact if I go right now and clean them with a sponge they will almost look brand new. I bought them Labor day weekend 2018 lol. Again, I wear them to the racetrack when I have been able to work the races, and when I am at the track I walk miles and miles so need something comfortable.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I loved my mucks they arent cheap but they held up well. Mine went through my teenager then to me. They made it about 4 maybe 5 years ( he didn't wear them often I wore them daily in the winter and spring) finally had to throw them away last year when they got a hole. I've got a pair of artic shields now they're comfortable and cheaper than mucks but I've only had them since last Christmas so I can't say how they'll hold up yet.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I guess the trouble I have is I prefer a taller boot. I am required to trek through brambles and poison ivy occasionally and I like the extra protection especially since I am a tall person already.

I have a pair of 15 inch muck boots that I was supposed to only wear in winter so as not to wear them out, but when my go to servuses from tractor supply cracked I started wearing them all the time. I feel like the sole on them is not going to hold up though. 

I wish tractor supply hadn't stopped selling those servus women's work boots. They were cheap and held up well enough that I would have purchased another pair when mine wore out.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Sloggers makes 'em tall: https://www.sloggers.com/product-p/5518black.htm


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Ooooo I did not know that!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I love my muck boots..work well here. I have isolated water proof boots for cold wet winter ..which is like a few days in Texas


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Muck all the way! There is a difference between each one though. I got the black ones hoosiershadow posted the first and second to around (they make them tall as we as short). I think I got 3 years out of each one. Then this last year I bought the green camo ones because they just felt a little lighter. By the end of the second year they were so very cracked and done for. But both were super comfortable and warm. I’m a very cheap person and Im telling you the black mucks are worth it


----------



## Michaela Van Mecl (Sep 3, 2018)

https://www.carhartt.com/products/womens/10-Inch-Wellington-Boot-Non-Safety-Toe-CWP1150

Have you guys ever seen these? I don't have a pair, my husband has the mens version and he LOVES them. He said they are a bit heavy, but they are waterproof and only get better with time. He uses them as a daily boot, garden boot, mucking boot... you name it. I think they also look really nice too =) I'm going to buy a pair as soon as it cools off.


----------



## Michaela Van Mecl (Sep 3, 2018)

Side note: For those of you that love crocs , like I did... I thought I'd share that I got the WORST case of nail fungus from wearing them in the garden, getting my feet wet , continuing to wear them while my feet were wet, etc. Both of my large toes are affected and it's been months with little progress =( I'm sad to say that I'll never wear crocs again


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Michaela Van Mecl said:


> https://www.carhartt.com/products/womens/10-Inch-Wellington-Boot-Non-Safety-Toe-CWP1150
> 
> Have you guys ever seen these? I don't have a pair, my husband has the mens version and he LOVES them. He said they are a bit heavy, but they are waterproof and only get better with time. He uses them as a daily boot, garden boot, mucking boot... you name it. I think they also look really nice too =) I'm going to buy a pair as soon as it cools off.


Very interesting! I was wondering if there was a company that sold something like that. I sure do trust carhartt to make a quality product. That would definitely be something to consider if I just can't get a rubber boot to stop wearing out.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Anything will wear out if you wear it on a daily basis. I love my Muck boots as well. But for daily use I wear Stormchaser clogs from LL Bean. I know they have Stormchaser boots but don't think they have the tall ones.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Michaela Van Mecl said:


> Side note: For those of you that love crocs , like I did... I thought I'd share that I got the WORST case of nail fungus from wearing them in the garden, getting my feet wet , continuing to wear them while my feet were wet, etc. Both of my large toes are affected and it's been months with little progress =( I'm sad to say that I'll never wear crocs again


Try Apple cider vinegar. I am one that very much believes in modern medicine but my son got ring worm on his head and the over the counter ring worm meds really were not doing much. I went ahead and looked up home remedies since it was going to be weeks before I could get him in for a appointment. ACV does amazing things for fungal issues. I had him wash his hair at night and then dump a cup of ACV and rub it in and then just get out of the shower. In 2 days it was 100% gone and I made him use it for a week just to be on the safe side. I am a total believe of that stuff now.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I can't stand rubber or neoprene boots. I have no idea why, I just don't feel my feet & ankles are supported enough in them. Or if they are the insulated ones, they feel too bulky. For me, it's waterproof leather for the win! Mid calf. They last longer for me and I like the feel much better. I had Ariats before which are way pricey, broke those down in around 5 years and now have a more generic type from Tractor Supply.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I love rubber boots! I used to have sloggers, and i loved them dearly, but i went to a friends house and one of their show goats had CL and when i got home i threw them out and jumped in the shower and changed clothes before i went to feed! 
But i have these for deer hunting when its freezing cold in the mornings.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Men-s-Mu...=125216344&wl11=online&wl12=749751215&veh=sem

And they are really nice, and they are high, because yes, poison ivy is in the woods. I hate wearing them in the summer though because they get too hot, so i like to either wear flip flops, or go bare foot, but ive broken a few toes from the cows/goats stepping on them!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Michaela Van Mecl said:


> Side note: For those of you that love crocs , like I did... I thought I'd share that I got the WORST case of nail fungus from wearing them in the garden, getting my feet wet , continuing to wear them while my feet were wet, etc. Both of my large toes are affected and it's been months with little progress =( I'm sad to say that I'll never wear crocs again


I had toemail fungus once and treated it with straight tea tree oil, after the initial treatment at the foot doctor. It worked well.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

Michaela Van Mecl said:


> https://www.carhartt.com/products/womens/10-Inch-Wellington-Boot-Non-Safety-Toe-CWP1150
> 
> Have you guys ever seen these? I don't have a pair, my husband has the mens version and he LOVES them. He said they are a bit heavy, but they are waterproof and only get better with time. He uses them as a daily boot, garden boot, mucking boot... you name it. I think they also look really nice too =) I'm going to buy a pair as soon as it cools off.


************************************************************************
Those look really great!! I might have to give them a try when mine wear out. The only thing is...I LOVE-LOVE the pull-on boots but, usually they slide and slop in the heel/ankle part...feels like I'm going to walk out of them or rub a blister into my heel so...I've yet to get a pair. (except for my Muck Boots) I wonder if the Carhartts have a snugger fit. (?)

As far as my 'everyday' boots go...I usually get a cheap pair of waterproof (always) leather mens work boots (about $50 @ Walmart)...they go just above the ankle and give good support and usually last about a year with hard, everyday use. The women's Wolverine Work Boots (waterproof) are pretty nice too but, cost more. When it's really wet/raining/cold...I use my pair of Muck Boots. They fit really well and (so far) have held up pretty good too...I've had them a little over a year and they're still in good shape.


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

I agree with everyone on the Mucks. I have plantar fascitiis and wear inserts, these boots have such a good sole in them that they don't hurt without inserts. I can wear them for hours with no issues. We got a downpour the other day and I had them on, don't normally wear them in the summer, and thought that I need to see if they make a lower shoe. I have the higher boots, got them about 2 years ago around Christmas at Dick's Sporting Goods, who had $25 or so off coupon. They were about 120-ish, but the TSC rubber boots that had cute horses on them, they were getting holes in them about as soon as I got them. So toss up the cost of about 3 or more $15-$20 ones to one for $120 that have lasted 2 years so far....


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

For Christmas I got a pair of Sloggers Stride boots. I LOVE them so far. Thanks @NigerianDwarfOwner707 for the recommendation. 
I was a bit disappointed that I couldn't get them in black. It was actually kind of a hassle to order them. I ordered them directly from Sloggers and a few weeks later realized that I hadn't received them yet and when we called they said that they had tried to contact us to say they were out of stock, but they weren't able to contact to us. Super strange since we got an e-mail as an order conformation, but whatever. Ended up having to get them at amazon instead and had to get them in City print. I thought by the picture that they would be uglier than they are. We joked that the print is "rainbow slums" but in reality they just kind of look rainbow brightly colored. The orange is really more red.

They are SUPER comfortable. The tread seems to be pretty good and they have this little tab at the top of the heel to help get them off easily. I'm really happy! Here's a link to them if you want to see what they look like: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GSNMZ6T/ref=twister_B07JWTF2LM?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I actually like them.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They will soon be covered in mud, so it’ll be Rainbow Mud. :heehee:
Nice boots!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I love my Sloggers. I've been wearing my goat print ones for a year now and no cracks or holes yet! I'm thinking I could use a taller pair (my current ones are mid-calf) and a pair of the low clogs. My old pair of tall rubber boots (not Sloggers) sprung a leak this past fall. My clogs, which were never made for barn use to begin with (they're a suede fashion pair I picked up cheap at a thrift store years ago) are showing their age. So maybe I'll be asking for boots for my birthday this spring. Let's face it--I just want more boots with goats on them!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Nice boots! A couple years ago I got the cheapest pair of multi colored rubber boots I could find at TSC and I ended up wearing them until a hole got worn into the bottom and I could see my foot. Ahh it was a shame when I had to switch to muck boots!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Boers4ever said:


> Ahh it was a shame when I had to switch to muck boots!


How have the muck boots been keeping for ya? I'm thinking of purchasing some but have heard they are cheaply made..?


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Iluvlilly! said:


> How have the muck boots been keeping for ya? I'm thinking of purchasing some but have heard they are cheaply made..?


I love them! They're I bit tall for me so I have to roll them down, but otherwise they do very well. they are about 3 years old and have taken quite a bit. They still look good too. The only complaint I would have on them is that the sole is very thin and is removable, so when you take you foot out the soles come with it. It's annoying but not a big problem for me.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I have a pair of muck boots that are what I use as my warm pair of boots. I was trying to save them just for winter weather, but since I didn't have rubber boots for a while there I was wearing them probably since august. My major concern with them is that the sole seems to be wearing down really quickly. The tread is almost gone at my heal and they just don't feel very thick at toes. They now get to go back to being only cold weather boots only so this way they wont wear out as fast.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Hmmmm boots.... i love my muck boots. But. I have only jad them a bit over a year and they cracked like mad at the bendy points in the foot. Muck did replace them and i got a pair of neoprene ones and eh. I jave heard great things about bogs. Mama got me a pair for christmas.... size eight and i wear a ten. Uhhhh. And while they are mid calf they are still a neoprene top... i dont care for that. I am lazy and like a more hard boot so i do not need bend over to put them on. So i dunno what i am gonna order now. Oye! I DESPISE shoe shopping of ANY kind! Paul got me a pair of sloggers in size 11 because he sees me try them on... but stores only carry tens occasionally. And the tens i would not be able to wear socks with because my toes are at the very end. So he got the eleven for me to try. Nope nope nope. They are crazy narrow in the toe but my heel slides all over the place in the back. I am just doomed for ill fitting mucky type boots. The only ones that i have ever put on and said oh my yes were the timberland pros i got this spring. They are lace ups but i love them. I jist want a good pair of warm wintry much boots that last dangit.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Damfino said:


> I love my Sloggers. I've been wearing my goat print ones for a year now and no cracks or holes yet! I'm thinking I could use a taller pair (my current ones are mid-calf) and a pair of the low clogs. My old pair of tall rubber boots (not Sloggers) sprung a leak this past fall. My clogs, which were never made for barn use to begin with (they're a suede fashion pair I picked up cheap at a thrift store years ago) are showing their age. So maybe I'll be asking for boots for my birthday this spring. Let's face it--I just want more boots with goats on them!


I love those boots!! My boots get a lot of wear and I had gone through many different types in a short time before I found those. I wore my first pair of Sloggers for over three years before the heel cracked, not too bad and the rubber didn't tear, but inconvenient for wading through water, so I ended up buying a new pair and I am just as happy with them. I wear them everywhere because they are so comfortable, (And the goats are so cute!)


----------

